# What size rims wheels will fit



## Agbsalasie (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello all thatnks for all your inputs to my previous threads, here is another 
what is the WIDEST Rim tire combination I can fit under my 1995 240sx se front and rear. I will NOT be lowering the car. I have stock on there now. I went to Bigwheels.com and they say the widestt i can go is 235. Also what is the tallest i can go with out rubbing the front or rear. agine the car is NOT lowered


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Agbsalasie said:


> Hello all thatnks for all your inputs to my previous threads, here is another
> what is the WIDEST Rim tire combination I can fit under my 1995 240sx se front and rear. I will NOT be lowering the car. I have stock on there now. I went to Bigwheels.com and they say the widestt i can go is 235. Also what is the tallest i can go with out rubbing the front or rear. agine the car is NOT lowered



I have personally seen 18X9's on the front and 18X11(!!!!)'s on the rear of a 97SE. If I recall, the rear tires were something like 245's, while the fronts were 235's. All I remeber saying after I saw the car was that I hate my life..lol


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

big wheels on an unlowered car will look kinda wierd on a 240... in my mind


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

around 255 on the rear of a s14. Fronts are restricted to about 245 but 235 is safer with regaurds to scraping. S14 will happily house a 10 inch rim on the rear in the right offset. Hurray for huge wheel tubs!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why would you put 255's on a 10inch wide wheel? that's too small if you ask me.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

For the look, stiffer sidewall and its the biggest tyre that will fit without fender mods (usually).
Go ahead and put 255's on an 8.5 inch rim if you want to.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it doesnt make a difference to me, as i wont be using tires that big, nor do i have an S14. i was just curious as to why that would be done. if i had 10inch wide wheels, i would use at least a 275, and would roll the fenders if needed.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

275 would need widebody or tubbed.
The stretched tyre is mainly a japanese style thing - hell ive got 235's on 9" rims


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ahh...i know the look you're talking about. i've seen a lot of pro drifters with set-ups like that. i dont really like it tho. i'd like to put some 275's on my S13 tho  maybe after i get some power and some rims....


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

my other car,daily driver, 98 240sx I am running 5zigen typhoons
front 245/40/17 X 8 +35mm no prblems
rear-275/40/17 X 9 +35mm no probelms

the car is lowered when I want it lower( tein Flex coilovers),and no fender flares,or no fenders rolled,stock brakes for now!

I am a big fan of traction! but I still have the stocks for those occasionally Drift days!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There you go - sorry 93blackser, I stand corrected
s14 tubs are huge.


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Yea, a kid i know just bought a 95 240 with 265s on the rear and they look wide as hell on a car like that.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

why do people always put staggered set ups, is it just for the look or wat, cause at least i know in SCC they were talkin about it in the rx8 article and they said it gave em bad understeer


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Bigger tires in the back equals more traction....*cough*duh*cough*


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

ok smartass but if you look at wat i wrote, i just explained a whole different reason as to why it could have a serious down side *cough*duh*cough*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the staggered tire sizes is so that the drive wheels get more traction. it could possibly create understeer, but it's not likely.


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> ok smartass but if you look at wat i wrote, i just explained a whole different reason as to why it could have a serious down side *cough*duh*cough*


Im just messin with ya man, i mean, you did ask why, and i did answer.

No hard feelings. 
:cheers:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

sry, its hard to tell over the internet the tone of the person on the other side, and i was kind of in a shitty mood lol


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you will understeer more with wide tyres compared to thin tyres if your toe setting is incorrect. Wide tyres accentuate positive toe making you understeer. Get the toe fixed and no problem


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hmm, ok, so say i wanted to put some 17's 8.5 all around, wat kind of toe would you suggest to eliminate understeer


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah do tell i've got 225/45/17's on the front 
235/45/17's on the back in a drift it's not as snappy anymore  but yeah caryard had 2 differant brands on it at the time
think my rims are 17x 8's


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

you can fit 17x9 +15s up front with no problem, just add a bit of camber and roll the fenders. in the back you can fit up to 17x10 +12 but you gotta pull your fender. there's someone on freshalloy.com running 18x10.5 with unknown offset and he just pulled his rear quarter panel and cambered the wheel out. i personally just run 17x10 +25 in the back, less of a hassle.


----------

